# Home Cook Kitchen gear



## erickso1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm a home cook who is starting to explore new and exciting things to cook. In the last week alone I checked off three items that I've never made before. Bread, canadian bacon and sausage gravy (yep, simple gravy). 

For some of you more experienced home cooks and chefs, outside of the basic tools that most households would have, what are some of your most useful kitchen utensils/tools? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 11, 2014)

Other than knives, of course.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 11, 2014)

Instant read thermometer (thermopen)
Lots of small spoons
Microplanes
Rubber spatulas, lots
Small bowls for prep
COMPLETE stainless steel bowl set without rubber bottoms
Salad spinner
Grease screen
Funnel
All sizes of wide mouth canning jars
Half sheet pans (thick)
Half sheet pan racks
Bottle brush
Cut glove
Proper wood cutting board
Salt pig
Unicorn magnum peppermill

Nick im assuming you have the basics like pans, strainers...


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 11, 2014)

might be best to indicate what you think of when you say "basic tools most households would have". Otherwise I can't even come up with ah good starting point without knowing if I'm being waaaay too basic or starting off too far down the road.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 11, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> might be best to indicate what you think of when you say "basic tools most households would have". Otherwise I can't even come up with ah good starting point without knowing if I'm being waaaay too basic or starting off too far down the road.



Yeah, I went back and forth on this while creating the post. I figured most households would have an assortment of knives, can openers, peelers, spoon, spatula, some iteration of stock pot/sauce pan/saute pan/cake pan/cookie sheet. Things that Mucho mentioned that make sense, that, for instance, I don't have but have contemplated would be, microplanes, small bowls, small spoons, cut glove, half sheet pans, chinois strainer, fish spatula. I picked up a thermopen recently, but wouldn't have thought of it prior. Things that the more advanced home cook finds indispensable that a newer cook hasn't thought of or didn't know existed.


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2014)

#1. Vitamix

For more complete reomendations, pls provide your summary of current kitchen "stuff", and where you want to go.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 11, 2014)

+1 to MuchoBocho's and DaveB's recommendations.


----------



## rami_m (Aug 11, 2014)

Anova
Ramekins. Only if the thought of doing creme burlee souflee and pate appeal to you.
Pressure cooker.


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 11, 2014)

The lists above are good. :doublethumbsup:

Might be on the basic side, but I'd add whisks, a good chinois and a Tamis. Maybe an ISI whip. I use tons of plastic squeeze bottles. Plenty of good towels. Butcher's twine on a spool you can pull and cut with one hand.

if you entertain, you can never have enough sheet trays and/or hotel pans.


----------



## The Edge (Aug 11, 2014)

Immersion blender
Cheese cloth
Salt and Pepper Grinders
Wooden spoons
Tongs
Glass bowls
pen and paper (for remembering recipes) 
aluminum foil, parchment paper, and cling wrap


----------



## rami_m (Aug 11, 2014)

Namaxy said:


> if you entertain, you can never have enough sheet trays and/or hotel pans.



What do you use them for? Cookies?

To the op 

Find what you like to cook and the stuff will flow from there. Most of us have trouble going in the other direction I think. I only got a single purchase that was not tied to a recipe I was trying to make. My thoughts get a decent cookbook.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 11, 2014)

How could I forget Kitchen Sizers. In my kitchen their used as much as knives, ok almost. HA


----------



## rami_m (Aug 11, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> How could I forget Kitchen Sizers. In my kitchen their used as much as knives, ok almost. HA



What are these?


----------



## daveb (Aug 11, 2014)

Sizers. Prob a Carolina term for scissors.:scratchhead:


----------



## Namaxy (Aug 11, 2014)

rami_m said:


> What do you use them for? Cookies?




Storage. When we entertain or cook for large numbers I use sheet tray racks. Think of sheet trays as added shelves...each a mis en place for a different course or dish.

Oh...and blue painters tape and a sharpie to label everything.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Daveb, 

Here goes. 
Knives - cck cleaver, old hickory butcher, forgecraft utility, cutco paring (yeah I know), among other crap ones. 

Pans - three lodge cast iron, 5 in, 8 in 12 in (approx). 10 in copper bottom sauté, assorted sauce pans and stock pots. Pyrex baking pans cookie sheets, cooling racks. 

Tools - plastic spat, metal spat, plastic and metal whisk, plastic batter spatulas (don't know the name). Measuring cups (both solid and liquid), digital scale, thermapen, juicer, grater, 

Ga

Gas stove, electric oven, micro, genesis gas grill, weber Rocky Mountain smoker. 

That should cover most. I guarantee I missed some. But at least it gives you an idea. 

(HAve food processor, blender, kitchen aid mixer also. )

Nick


----------



## rahimlee54 (Aug 11, 2014)

I bought conical sauce pots and use those nonstop for everything. Cast Iron dutch oven, branded whatever you like, uses these alot for braises, bread, and soup. My number one used piece of gear is a board scrapper. Plastic or metal I use them all. I prefer the plastic because I dont mind dishwashering those .


----------



## foodaholic (Aug 11, 2014)

$.25 plastic bench scrapper and sizzle platters. When I am cooking for just my girlfriend and myself it's no big deal but as soon as there are more people over they come out. I got three of them 3-4 years ago and they see tons of use.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 11, 2014)

I've had a pair of sizzle platters for 8+ years and used them like 4 times...for fajitas, of course....what do you use yours for?



foodaholic said:


> $.25 plastic bench scrapper and sizzle platters. When I am cooking for just my girlfriend and myself it's no big deal but as soon as there are more people over they come out. I got three of them 3-4 years ago and they see tons of use.


----------



## foodaholic (Aug 11, 2014)

Zwiefel said:


> I've had a pair of sizzle platters for 8+ years and used them like 4 times...for fajitas, of course....what do you use yours for?



Whenever I need to finish any proteins or par cooked veg in the oven I use my sizzle platters. I also use them as my vessel to carry just about everything that fits from the oven and stove to my cutting board or plates. I like to use them for finishing because they hold their heat pretty well and it allows things to stay hot just a little longer than other vessels. If we have only a couple people over then I use one for seasoning and carrying raw proteins and the other two for finished proteins and veg. They also make a perfect sized snack plate of nachos!


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 11, 2014)

As big of a wood cutting board as you can fit on your counter. End grain preferably, but edge grain if that's all you can fit into your budget. Don't let the sink size dictate the cutting board size, as you can clean the board on the counter and don't need to get it into a sink.


----------



## rami_m (Aug 11, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> As big of a wood cutting board as you can fit on your counter. End grain preferably, but edge grain if that's all you can fit into your budget. Don't let the sink size dictate the cutting board size, as you can clean the board on the counter and don't need to get it into a sink.



Any one tried to make a whole end grain bench? Then you can cut wherever. May not look good after a few month but you can then sand it.


----------



## Talim (Aug 11, 2014)

A wok and cambro containers. Maybe debuyer pans if you get tired of hauling your cast irons.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2014)

i'm not gonna add to the regular list. these guys have it covered.

i have a 4x4x1 piece of marble. i use it for everything. smashing garlic, weighing down floating artichokes, pounding meat..pie weight..whatever. super useful.

oh, and a sharpie marker..and binder clips..for holding the thermoprobe into hot cooking things, clamping closed ingredient bags..


----------



## rami_m (Aug 12, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm not gonna add to the regular list. these guys have it covered.
> 
> i have a 4x4x1 piece of marble. i use it for everything. smashing garlic, weighing down floating artichokes, pounding meat..pie weight..whatever. super useful.



Sounds handy wonder where to get one


----------



## brianh (Aug 12, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> i'm not gonna add to the regular list. these guys have it covered.
> 
> i have a 4x4x1 piece of marble. i use it for everything. smashing garlic, weighing down floating artichokes, pounding meat..pie weight..whatever. super useful.
> 
> oh, and a sharpie marker..and binder clips..for holding the thermoprobe into hot cooking things, clamping closed ingredient bags..



I've wanted a marble square for ages. Any idea where to get one on the web?


----------



## mikemac (Aug 12, 2014)

....not the web but try a local stone & granite fab.....
I alos like parchment or 'bakers' paper. I get the 1000 sheet box of full sheet size (i cut them down) from Smart & Final. Like $40 and it lasts more than a year


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 12, 2014)

Things I wouldn't want to go without.

Custard cups. Great for when you are getting your mise en place organized. You will lose the lids early on but I have had my cups for 10 years and use them all the time. Also great for condiments. 

http://www.target.com/p/anchor-hock...snap-on-lids-set-of-4-clear-6-oz/-/A-11031034

Powder free nitrile utility gloves. I use them whenever I am working proteins, garlic or stinky cheese at home or work. Then if my kid runs up to me or my phone rings I can just ditch the gloves and not miss a hug or a phone call. Use 'em like they are free.

http://t.harborfreight.com/5-mil-ni...497.html?utm_referrer=https://www.google.com/

Towels you don't mind ruining. Lots of them. Smallish but bigger than wash cloths.

http://www.bonappetit.com/uncategor...s-favorite-side-towel-and-6-more-of-our-picks

Spider smallish. You won't use it everyday but when you need it there is no substitute and it is cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000PKQ3YW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

A dedicated poultry board that fits in your dishwasher. Chicken is gross dude.


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 12, 2014)

French oven or cocotte, 7 qt or bigger. I have LeCreuset and Staub. Tramotina is best value. Easy cleanup cast iron.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 12, 2014)

The OP is an adventuresome HOME COOK. With all due respect to all the professional chefs who are drawing upon their vast knowledge and experience in attempting to make very helpful suggestions, it seems to me that many of the items mentioned are overkill. Personally -- my $.02 as a home cook -- I like the suggestion (rami_m) that it might make sense to proceed slowly (and probably less expensively), selecting recipes and then purchasing any additional equipment really necessary (and usually one can improvise or settle for something already on hand; if the need clearly will recur in the future, then by all means by the item if it will save time and/or produce much more satisfying results). Not an approach for the impatient/impetuous. But I think restraint would be sensible, with a view in part to trying to minimize equipment that a home cook might use only once in a blue moon. Save your money -- for more knives, of course.


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 12, 2014)

I kind of like the range of ideas here--makes this thread useful to a wider variety of people. Here are some of my favorites:
silicone spatulas
Rosle tongs with silicone at the ends
microplane
Enameled cast iron French or dutch oven (I think 5.5 qt is a great size--it's usually big enough)
aluminum half-sheet pans with at least one matching wire rack
bench scraper (it gets occasionally mentioned, but there seem to be a LOT of reviews where someone talks about how well their cleaver or nakiri or tall gyuto scoops up cut product, but I just use my bench scraper almost every time I cut)
At least a half dozen stainless steel bowls in a few sizes--great for prep work, and they can be stacked so they don't take up too much space. Having a trash bowl next to your board makes prepping flow
a big end-grain board for sure--as big as your kitchen can reasonably accommodate

You might want to also look at a similar thread here: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...me-of-your-favorite-pieces-of-gear?highlight=


----------



## daddy yo yo (Aug 12, 2014)

well, the basic home cook kitchen gear starts with a minimum of 20 knives. those can be different knives, but those could also be like 20 gyutos...:tease:


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 12, 2014)

A professional has everything he needs. A hobbyist has everything. 

So much more to buy  

Stefan


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2014)

brianh said:


> I've wanted a marble square for ages. Any idea where to get one on the web?



my friend is a tile guy in Napa. he cut me a piece.

several years ago, i found that some high end marble shops sell samples that are the perfect size.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 12, 2014)

i'm gonna give the guy my race harness/seat belts. let me see if he will cut up a bunch of pieces..haha.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure if mentioned but precise thermometer with probe and precise scale.


----------



## Clarence (Aug 19, 2014)

I know it's been mentioned but I vote for a wok as it's not only useful for a wide range of dishes, a well seasoned wok is absolutely crucial for Chinese food.

I also realised that I'm always running out of clean teaspoons while I'm cooking.


----------



## jimbob (Aug 19, 2014)

I love my giant granite mortar and pestle. Can be picked up pretty cheap, and when I have time, I notice the difference in flavour compared to whizzing up pastes.


----------



## larrybard (Aug 19, 2014)

apicius9 said:


> A professional has everything he needs. A hobbyist has everything.
> 
> So much more to buy
> 
> Stefan



Great way to put it!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2014)

Clarence, I guess it depends on the woks shape. These days every pot manufacturer has a shape that they deem an improvement to the original-flattened open bowl with a round bottom made of hammered thin walled carbon steel. Agreed, This is an awesome multi use cooking vessel but few home cooks have the BTU's critical to woking. 

See awesome thread on Seasoning a Wok. 

The closest pan I've found that can provide The Breath Of The Wok on my 20K BTU single ring gas burner is the Debuyer County Pan in carbon steel. It's got a flat bottom but nice sloping walls and allows me to hyper-sear woked items creating the distinct ironee Maillard smokey flavor. 

DeBuyer Mineral B Element Iron Frypan, 12.6-Inch Round
http://amzn.com/B00462QP1G

Zweffel is the expert on proper seasonings of these pans.


----------



## Clarence (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks, Mucho. I really appreciate the links. I live in Southeast asia but I'm still trying to get used to a wok!


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 19, 2014)

Appreciate everyone's input on this. It will be a thread I reference back on frequently as I slowly add these things to the kitchen. Hopefully it helps others too.


----------

